# Nicknames



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Throughout our time on TAM, we have grown friendships albeit most not IRL. To alleviate the tension we all go through, we provide their husband / wife with a nickname. I thought it would be conducive to share these nicknames. Please post your spouse's nickname and who gave it.

I will start with mine......Window Cork per Conrad

Between the time of filing and final, I remained at the house the 

first month of the sixty days. I would lock the house up at dark and had

the only key. WC would arrive home and ring doorbell 12x and bang on

the door, followed by windows. I heard her but I was caught up in Madden 

football. I finally went to the garage and raised the door. 

WC-It's about time. I was about to climb through the window.

I looked at the window, back at her and grinned

WC-You think it's funny don't you?

Chuck-Yeah.....

WC stormed into the house and the foundation shook


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

I really enjoy the nick names. 

It brings some humor to unpleasant situations. 

My personal favorites are Crazy Train and Frostine. LOL


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

ReGroup said:


> I really enjoy the nick names.
> 
> It brings some humor to unpleasant situations.
> 
> My personal favorites are Crazy Train and Frostine. LOL


but Group what is your spouse's and who gave it?


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

CT originally stood for Crazy Town.

A moniker given to her by my attorneys.

However, on TAM, Crazy Train seemed to be more popular so it stuck.

Window Cork is hilarious.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I posted a pic of her and the window....according to physics 

it wasn't possible


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Too bad you opened the garage door. 

Could have been highest rated episode of Cops in history.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Matchbox will soon be added to the pantheon.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

someone on unbe's thread nick'd his Scrooge


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

And, who can forget?


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Conrad said:


> And, who can forget?


dat my nick I gave LongLost, Trampoline!

for bouncing from guy to guy


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

I nicked mine Scrooge. She knifed me 5 days before Christmas. And she was famously cheap. I wish her dugout was as tight as her purse.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Chuck71 said:


> but Group what is your spouse's and who gave it?


That would be you buddy! :smthumbup:

It's caught on.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

ReGroup said:


> That would be you buddy! :smthumbup:
> 
> It's caught on.


:rofl: Queen Lizard

http://th07.deviantart.net/fs41/PRE/f/2009/007/7/3/I_am_the_Lizard_Queen_by_Simpsonix.png


----------

